# 1994 Maxima Power window Switch Problem



## jwa (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi All,
The passenger front power window will go down but won't come up with either the master switch on the driver's door nor the passenger switch on the passenger door...however, if I uncouple the plug at the passenger door and feed live power to the close pin in the plug then the window will close so I gather the motor and regulator are ok so now the question is whether or not the master switch is pooched or the switch on the passenger door...is there a way to test the circuit board on either the master switch or the passenger switch to determine if it's ok?.....your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

Does the window stay up?


----------



## jwa (Dec 22, 2006)

Thx for the reply....yes the window will stay up and if you disconnect the wiring harness from the front passenger window switch and run live 12 volts alternately to the up an down pins of the switch then the window will go both up and down respectively. This leads me to believe that it is the passenger window switch gone bad but it could also be the front passenger switch on the master switch on the driver's side gone bad as well and I don't know how to test these switches for that fault....have you any ideas?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

just the swapping of the rear switch to the front and see if that helps


----------



## jwa (Dec 22, 2006)

Ya ok, I thought about doing that but I wasn't sure if the front and back switches had the same circuitry but now I will try it and see what happens.
Thx for the reply and Happy Holidays


----------



## Dirt Rich (Jan 27, 2007)

Master switches are a pretty notorious problem on the 3rd gen. Just had to replace mine as a matter of fact.


----------



## jwa (Dec 22, 2006)

Dirt Rich said:


> Master switches are a pretty notorious problem on the 3rd gen. Just had to replace mine as a matter of fact.


Thx for the reply....the problem turned out to be the passenger door switch for as soon as I replaced it with a new one everything started to work ok...now I have a spare master switch


----------

